# Question



## spurrs and racks (Mar 1, 2017)

I bought a Benelli shotgun, and it shoots way low @ 30 yards. I am a bead guy, so what can be done to raise the shot pattern?

thanks in advance, s&r


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Mar 1, 2017)

Adjust the stock to raise the cheek weld position.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 1, 2017)

*so,...............*

adding a comb raising kit (or sleeve) will raise the shot pattern?

s&r


----------



## jmoser (Mar 1, 2017)

Many Benellis ship with a stock shim kit to adjust drop.  If you don't have these you can buy online.  Remove the recoil pad; remove the stock bolt; change shim; reinstall.   Take it apart and see what you have in there; careful to take pix before removal in case you cant remember exactly how it was installed.

Lots of online videos and tutorials so check for your specific model of gun.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Mar 3, 2017)

With bead sights on a shotgun there is (typically) no rear sight. This means the rear "sight" is your eye. When the point of impact is low either the front site will need to be lowered or the rear sight raised. We can't lower the bead... but we can raise the shooter's eye. 

Like jmoser mentioned above Benellis do have shim options to lift the stock slightly. Not much adjustment here is needed... Alternatively an aftermarket cheek piece could be fit.


----------



## jmoser (Mar 6, 2017)

Before you go too far just put a ~1/4" thick pad of some type of foam [pipe insulation works great] on the comb and see if it helps zero your point of impact.  You can strap it on with saran wrap so it comes off with no residue etc.  Looks funny but nobody cares at the patterning board.

Then you will know what needs to be done; easy to play with more or less adjustment etc.


----------



## killerv (Mar 6, 2017)

That's pretty rare for a benelli, they are known for shooting high. I'm also assuming you are talking auto, I never bothered with their pump guns so I don't know if you can adjust those. You'll need to swap out the drop/cast kit. It probably came with a C kit installed, You'll install the B if that is the case. Just know when aiming now...you will see more rise of the rib. If you still get down and adjust your head where you see bead only...changing the drop/cast kit won't do anything.

Middle Ga Benelli rep also told us that if POI is within 9in of center (I forgot the yardage), it passes inspection...sort of scary if you ask me.


----------

